# Canada Expo March 2012 - Construction



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a project manager for a large construction company who work throughout Canada. I emigrated to Canada from the UK with my family a few years ago, so know all about the process. I now live in Kelowna, BC. I'm attending the Canada Expo in both London and Manchester and will be looking for the following: Project Managers, Estimators, Construction Managers, and Site Managers. If you will be attending and have this sort of background let me know as we would like to hear from you.

Thanks and Regards
Ian Nutley


----------



## hoppy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Ian,

I am attending the Dublin Expo - will you be attending that one. I am looking for work as a construction site superintendant, any help or advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## maldophe (Feb 25, 2012)

*looking for investors for the montreal Market*

Hi Ian. How are you? Just saw your add. I'm not looking for any of these positions. However, I'm in Real Estate Management field in Quebec and Ontario region. I'm looking for investors for local constructions profitable projects. 
Pls feel free to contact myself or let me know if any chance I can get in touch with you. 
My name is Mike at 613 366 3239.
rgds
.



inutley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a project manager for a large construction company who work throughout Canada. I emigrated to Canada from the UK with my family a few years ago, so know all about the process. I now live in Kelowna, BC. I'm attending the Canada Expo in both London and Manchester and will be looking for the following: Project Managers, Estimators, Construction Managers, and Site Managers. If you will be attending and have this sort of background let me know as we would like to hear from you.
> 
> ...


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

hoppy said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> I am attending the Dublin Expo - will you be attending that one. I am looking for work as a construction site superintendant, any help or advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

We are going to the London expo.

We have never been to one before, so it would be nice to know what to expect and what to bring with us.

My partner is a Project Manager with an engineering maintenance company.

thanks


----------



## paulfirestarter (Feb 27, 2011)

*Mr*



inutley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a project manager for a large construction company who work throughout Canada. I emigrated to Canada from the UK with my family a few years ago, so know all about the process. I now live in Kelowna, BC. I'm attending the Canada Expo in both London and Manchester and will be looking for the following: Project Managers, Estimators, Construction Managers, and Site Managers. If you will be attending and have this sort of background let me know as we would like to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian

I am planning to attend the Expo in Manchester. I have experience as Building Inspector for N.H.B.C. (National House Building Council) in the UK. My role was to inspect large house builders construction works, speaking with contractors and ensuring design and workmanship was maintained. I worked closely with inspecting site plans and health & Safety on site. 
Unfortunately after the bank crisis hit in the UK I was made redundant I am now currently employed as a Technical Officer inspecting works. Also overseeing contractors to carry out adaptations to peoples homes working with local councils/building control and planning. 
Myself, partner and daughter have been considering emigrating to BC for over a year. Initially the plan was for my partner to apply for the skilled workers visa as a Social Worker but found this process to be lengthy! 

I look forward to hearing from you.
Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## celtic dancer (Jul 18, 2009)

*London expo*

Hi Ian,

My husband and I will be attending the London Expo, I'm currently working as a nurse and he is a Construction Manager with a company in London, with both Building and Civil experience. We have 3 children and ready to try a new adventure!!! To be honest Canada probably has more to offer the whole family than England does at the moment, especially for Dominic, to progress his career as he is quite talented (biased I know!) I have read quite a few of your posts and you seem very happy and settled in Kelowna. Its not easy emigrating but getting a job is half the battle wouldn't you agree? 

Hope to see you there as it will be nice meeting you face to face.

Kind regards,

Elaine.


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Elaine,

You are right- if you can get a job sorted before you come over then it makes the whole process so much easier. With your skills and Dominics I am sure you will have no problem. I would be interested to see Dominics cv - having a mix of building and civil experience is great for the market over here. If you are able to email it to me at [email protected] that would be great, I will take a look at it and see what we can do. Do you have a preference for location yet? We have opportunity in most major cities except Vancouver at present.
Look forward to seeing you at the expo!
Regards
Ian


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Paul,

If you can send me your cv - [email protected] - I'll take a look. We don't do any housbuilding as such so it may be your skills would suit the warranty companies that they have over here - there are a few. Home inspection companies like Amerispec would also be good for you.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

inutley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a project manager for a large construction company who work throughout Canada. I emigrated to Canada from the UK with my family a few years ago, so know all about the process. I now live in Kelowna, BC. I'm attending the Canada Expo in both London and Manchester and will be looking for the following: Project Managers, Estimators, Construction Managers, and Site Managers. If you will be attending and have this sort of background let me know as we would like to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Hi, my Partner Adrian Moore is an area sales manager for a building suppliers here in the UK, (Bradfords Building supplies) and although I know this isn't what you're looking for, do you have any contacts that may be useful as we are looking to move to Canada as soon as possible, and would appreciate any advice you can offer?
Thanks so much for your time


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

jeesica2005 said:


> Hi, my Partner Adrian Moore is an area sales manager for a building suppliers here in the UK, (Bradfords Building supplies)


Don't think is it wise to mention his name and his employer, as an employer may not like it when he googles his employees and finds out that they would like to leave his company asap... (that employer would be the first on my list if I had to let go people).


----------



## Misoramen (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Ian, my husband is a PM with APMP accreditation and an MBA. He has worked in Financial serrvices and utilities ( I know this is not construction!) he is Canadian and I am British and we are hoping to make the move to Vancouver in September. Hiring seems conservative in BC with recruiters not looking internationally. Any tips? He's always snapped up quickly in the UK.
Thanks,
Claire.


----------



## hoppy (Jan 29, 2010)

inutley said:


> hoppy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ian,
> ...


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

jeesica2005 said:


> Hi, my Partner Adrian Moore is an area sales manager for a building suppliers here in the UK, (Bradfords Building supplies) and although I know this isn't what you're looking for, do you have any contacts that may be useful as we are looking to move to Canada as soon as possible, and would appreciate any advice you can offer?
> Thanks so much for your time


Hi Jessica,

There are quite afew large building supply companies in the area that you could try:

RONA (Like B&Q) (250) 762-7389
Home Hardware (Like B&Q)
OK Builders Supplies -(250) 762-2422
Winroc - (250) 765-6233

Just remind your husband that lumber (timber) is used a lot more extensively out here, and measurements are always imperial, so brush up on his sizing!

Regards
Ian


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

celtic dancer said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> My husband and I will be attending the London Expo, I'm currently working as a nurse and he is a Construction Manager with a company in London, with both Building and Civil experience. We have 3 children and ready to try a new adventure!!! To be honest Canada probably has more to offer the whole family than England does at the moment, especially for Dominic, to progress his career as he is quite talented (biased I know!) I have read quite a few of your posts and you seem very happy and settled in Kelowna. Its not easy emigrating but getting a job is half the battle wouldn't you agree?
> 
> ...


Elaine,

I would really like to have a look at Dominics CV if you can get it to me -from what you have told me he could be a good fit -- we could then set up an interview in advance at the Expo. I can also get you some free passes if you like.

Regards
Ian
Maple Reinders


----------



## celtic dancer (Jul 18, 2009)

inutley said:


> Elaine,
> 
> I would really like to have a look at Dominics CV if you can get it to me -from what you have told me he could be a good fit -- we could then set up an interview in advance at the Expo. I can also get you some free passes if you like.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

I have sent Dominic's CV to your email address as requested. 

Thanks again, Ian.

Kind regards,

Elaine.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Ian
Your details were sent to us through the Okanagan Forum. But i have just noticed this thread too. Haven't been on here for a while. My Husband has 18 years experience as a plumber and gas fitter. He's run his own plumbing and heating business for 11 years. He has worked in commercial and domestic gas/plumbing. Amongst everything from boats to hotels. He also works with LPG gas here too. He also does tiling. We have just had our medicals cleared and are hoping to have P.R. Visas within 3 months. We are moving to Kelowna and really want to be set up there before the schools go back in September 2012. We have 3 children and so getting a job sorted before we left the U.K. would just be fantastic. I will forward you his C.V. But in the mean time do you think its worth attending the Manchester Expo ?? 
Kind Rgds Maria


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi Ian
> Your details were sent to us through the Okanagan Forum. But i have just noticed this thread too. Haven't been on here for a while. My Husband has 18 years experience as a plumber and gas fitter. He's run his own plumbing and heating business for 11 years. He has worked in commercial and domestic gas/plumbing. Amongst everything from boats to hotels. He also works with LPG gas here too. He also does tiling. We have just had our medicals cleared and are hoping to have P.R. Visas within 3 months. We are moving to Kelowna and really want to be set up there before the schools go back in September 2012. We have 3 children and so getting a job sorted before we left the U.K. would just be fantastic. I will forward you his C.V. But in the mean time do you think its worth attending the Manchester Expo ??
> Kind Rgds Maria


Hi Maria,

Good to hear you are in the final stages with the PR, its the best way to move here in my view and means you are not tied to any company. There should be lots of opportunity for your husband here if he is willing to travel a bit to start with. Have you started to look at locations in Kelowna yet? We live up in Kettle Valley, having moved over from Bristol a few years ago with our two daughters. As regards the Expo you are so far along and know exactly where you want to go so a lot of it will not be that useful. The main issue for you now is to get a job sorted and I am not sure if there would be many other employers there with a base in Kelowna, however I dont know exactly who else comapny wise is attending. I will take a look at your husbands CV and let you know. We mainly do industrial and civil projects here and have a big projects starting in Kamloops next month so by the summer there could well be an opportunity there. 

If you have any queries about Kelowna area etc dont hesitate to drop me an email to my work email address.

Regards
Ian


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Ian Thanks for your reply. Yes that would be great will forward it to you this morning. We loved Kettle Valley it looks like a street on a film set, beautifull !!, we also like Lower Mission and Lake Country. all depends were we can find a decent rental really. We are thinking a 15-25 min drive to Kelowna town would be good for us. Yes i am so glad we have gone down the P.R. route now, was a little worried about doing the temp. thing incase the job didn't work out.
Thanks again
Rgds Maria


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Ian
Did you recieve my husbands C.V ?? We have had major computer trouble here. Was meant to send it Saturday but the system just completely seased up !!! Kind rgds
Maria Field


----------



## Jaybass (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello Ian

My name is John White , I am planing to visit the Canada expo in London .
I come from a carpentry / joinery background and have held the position as site supervisor for many years in high end fit out projects in residential and retail.
We are in the final process of gaining our PR hence I am looking for a position in a high end company for when we move over.
If it could be possible I would like to meet up with you at the expo where I could present you with my CV and numerous references and give you a little more info into my work history 
Hope to hear from you soon

Kind Regards
John White


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaybass said:


> Hello Ian
> 
> My name is John White , I am planing to visit the Canada expo in London .
> I come from a carpentry / joinery background and have held the position as site supervisor for many years in high end fit out projects in residential and retail.
> ...


Hi John,
With your background you could be a good fit here, so would be great to meet you. What day are you going? If you would like to email me your CV I can review in advance, i could then get an interview lined up for you if suitable. my email is [email protected]. Do you have a preference on location?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi Ian
> Did you recieve my husbands C.V ?? We have had major computer trouble here. Was meant to send it Saturday but the system just completely seased up !!! Kind rgds
> Maria Field


Hi Maria,
Sorry for the delay, I only just had notification of your post. I will check first thing tomorrow as I have had quite a number of CV's in, and make sure your husbands is there. i will be in touch.
Regards
Ian


----------



## ekerry (Mar 22, 2012)

*London expo*

Hi Ian, 

My husband is hoping to attend the expo in london. he is a diesel fitter and is hoping to get employment in Canada.I'm just wondering if you have any vacancies in this area.He also also has a number of years experience in concrete finishing and excavator driving.any help or advice appreciated.

ekerry


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Ian yes you did ! It's o.k my husband recieved a reply from you thankyou, lack of communication on our part lol !! Rgds


----------



## Jaybass (Mar 14, 2012)

inutley said:


> Hi John,
> With your background you could be a good fit here, so would be great to meet you. What day are you going? If you would like to email me your CV I can review in advance, i could then get an interview lined up for you if suitable. my email is [email protected]. Do you have a preference on location?
> 
> Thanks
> Ian


Hi Ian
Many thanks for your your reply , I have emailed you my current CV and also a recent reference .
I intend to visit the expo on saturday but could also do sunday 
We are intending to locate to Ontario ( Hamilton area ) initially .

Hope to hear from you soon 

Regards 
John White


----------



## celtic dancer (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Ian,

Did you receive my husbands CV? I hope you got it!!! We will be at the expo on Saturday afternoon around 3 o'clock, so if there is any chance of a one to one meeting with you around that time that would be great. Let me know if you get the chance.

Kind regards,

Elaine Philip


----------



## squirkey (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Ian

I was wondering if you have any advice for a UK
Electrician hoping to get out to Kelowna? My
Husband has 20 years experience and would be considered a Construction Electrician (according to Red Seal criteria) and we're in the process of applying for jobs to get us out there. We haven't found much in Kelowna, but a few in Kamloops; is Kamloops more of a growth area or are we looking in the wrong places?

Any advice would be massively appreciated!

Many thanks

Sinead


----------

